# Bleeding again... is this my period?



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

I had my D&C 26 days ago (almost 4 weeks). My doctor said I could get my period in 4-6 weeks, so it makes sense that I might be getting my period. Except I've been spotting on and off this whole time. Does that matter?

Anyone else continue to spot the whole time and still get a period 4 weeks after your miscarriage?

I'm praying this is a period, and not a continuation of the last 4 weeks. When will this ever end?! I thought I ovulated 2 or 3 days ago but now I don't know. Dammit, I want ovulation or a period, already!! I'm praying for a miracle and hoping if this spotting continues that I can get pregnant anyway. *sigh*


----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)

I spotted for about 2 weeks after my m/c and got AF 2 weeks after the spotting stopped. I know there was a thread on here about someone in a situation like yours and I believe she ended up needing a D&C.









http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1011776

I would strongly advise taking a HPT. I think if it is negative you can assume this is just AF. But if it is positive you should go and get checked out.








Believe it or not, it will be over one of these days. I know waiting sucks.


----------



## mammabunny (May 8, 2008)

I would see your Dr. and get your HCG levels tested. It took my levels 6wks to go to normal and then I finally got my "real" period. good luck


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

I've had negative UPT tests for over a week now. My doctor is suggesting an ultrasound. *sigh*

I feel like the more I want this, the further it's getting from me. Maybe I should stop caring?


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm ready to call my midwife too. I've been spotting off and on for weeks, and took a +hpt yesterday. The wierd thing is that last week I took a pregnancy test in her office, and they said it was negative. I'm not sure what's going on, but I don't think I'm pregnant.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Manessa,

That's interesting! You should get some quants to see if they're going up or not. Did you ever take one at home before this?

I spoke to my doctor again and she said because all of my BFN's, that she's not too worried about my bleeding now. She thinks that it was residual bleeding from hormone fluctuations and now I'm getting my first period. She suggested taking a pregnancy test in a few weeks if I keep bleeding on and off. *sigh*

I'm going to buy OPK's and start taking one daily. I'm getting annoyed.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsbabycakes* 
Anyone else continue to spot the whole time and still get a period 4 weeks after your miscarriage?

I bled/spotted for three weeks, 4 days, stopped spotting for 2 days, and then my period returned. It was most definitely my period too, not just a continuation of the spotting. I could tell it was regular, no clots, bright red. I wasn't really that surprised, to be honest. It was very similar to what happened after I had my son, although I bled/spotted for almost 6 weeks after having him.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
I bled/spotted for three weeks, 4 days, stopped spotting for 2 days, and then my period returned. It was most definitely my period too, not just a continuation of the spotting. I could tell it was regular, no clots, bright red. I wasn't really that surprised, to be honest. It was very similar to what happened after I had my son, although I bled/spotted for almost 6 weeks after having him.

Thanks so much. That helps to know. I'm glad I'm not alone!


----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsbabycakes* 
I've had negative UPT tests for over a week now. My doctor is suggesting an ultrasound. *sigh*

I had a negative UPT two weeks before I got my period. So maybe it'll just be a few more days for you. We can hope, anyway.







:


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *no5no5* 
I had a negative UPT two weeks before I got my period. So maybe it'll just be a few more days for you. We can hope, anyway.







:

Yay! I sure hope so!!


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh hell. It's stopped again. Bled like a period for 5 hours, not a drop since. Whatever. Maybe I'm pregnant...







Probably not, but whatever. I thought I ovulated a week ago and we made sure to BD twice.









I'll test 14 DP(possible)O which is 1/21. That is, if I don't get a REAL FREAKING PERIOD before then! Not before 1/21 though. No matter how much those 10 tests in my bathroom closet call to me. No matter how much Jay eggs me on.







I will not pee on a stick. I will not pee on a stick. I will not pee on a stick.







:


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh jeez, that stinks! Limbo-land. I hate it. Drives me bonkers! I will stand by you in the not peeing on the stick bit too (even as I egg on the stick pee-ers in the other thread). Early stick peeing gives me a ton of heartache, so I've been living vicariously through JayJay and Lisa!







I hope you're pregs...


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

You know, the early POAS'ing that I did last time (when I got pregnant) was a lot of fun. It was hilarious taking my tests out into the light and squinting until I finally spent the $17 on a three pack of FRER and got a SOLID line.

This time, I'm not getting my hopes up until I see a heartbeat. I don't even know if I'll tell anyone. I'll tell you ladies (of course!) and probably my best friend, partially because she's on mothering too and knows my username







I have my own stalker







(Hi Laura!!)


----------



## patronus (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsbabycakes* 
This time, I'm not getting my hopes up until I see a heartbeat. I don't even know if I'll tell anyone. I'll tell you ladies (of course!) and probably my best friend, partially because she's on mothering too and knows my username







I have my own stalker







(Hi Laura!!)

ditto for me. i don't plan on poas until i'm at least a week over due for af.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsbabycakes* 
Oh hell. It's stopped again. Bled like a period for 5 hours, not a drop since. Whatever. Maybe I'm pregnant...







Probably not, but whatever. I thought I ovulated a week ago and we made sure to BD twice.









Oh wow, that stinks. Not the possible pregnancy part, but the being in limbo part. When I started bleeding for my period I thought "Oh shoot, red blood. I hope I don't have retained tissue!" But then I got a 5-day period, so it was definitely a real period for me. Keep us posted!


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

I've been temping and charting, and know that I ovulated. Today I have bright red blood and my temp has dipped a little. We'll see if this continues into AF. Geesh body....just return to normal already!


----------



## MiracleMama (Sep 1, 2003)

Ugh the waiting is so frustrating isn't it? I'm 8 weeks post-d&c and still waiting for my period. I've had no bleeding whatsoever and negative pregnancy tests. I want to be pregnant again so badly and the waiting is driving me INSANE.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm seeing a pattern now (I'm writing down all my spotting episodes). No bleeding for 2 days, then a gush of blood. This is pretty much the cycle I've been having for 2 weeks now. So weird!! I just got my OPK's today, so I'm going to start peeing on them once a day to see if I can pick up a surge. Who knows. Things are so screwy, I'm not waiting around to see if I get a period. Who knows if I really ovulated or not? anyway...


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

hey girl, just wanted to let you know I'm sorta in the same boat. I m/c'd naturally on 12/20, spotted from 12/24 through 1/5 and then had 10 days without any blood at ALL. Now I'm spotting red, like the beginning of a period, and I'm wondering if this is it? I thought my uterus felt a little crampy yesterday, but nada today. Just some blood. whee! The thing that made me almost cry is that my midwife appt. was for today, and she doesn't want to see me if I'm bleeding, so it was postponed til next Friday. Waaaah! I have a call in to her to see if we can finally have sex  I haven't even been temping because I get depressed when I think that I haven't even had my post-m/c appt. yet. UGH. Well I hope you figure out what's going on!


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Babycakes....are you temping at all? Have you ever used FertilityFriend? It's helping me keep my sanity.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not temping. I don't wake up at the same time everyday so I'm not sure how helpful it would be. My hubby would FREAK if I set the alarm every morning just to temp and go back to sleep


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Harry has taken to laughing at me for it. He now probably thinks I am the weirdest girl he's ever met, but ey - he's the weirdest guy I ever met (in a good way, of course) so touche!


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

I loved temping, and fertility friend! I had my alarm set for before when my son gets up, I'd temp and set it down after 5 minutes (used a glass thermometer) and go back to sleep til DS would come in the room. Then I could look at it later and note the temperature. DH got so he didn't even wake up when my alarm went off. I'm a big nerd for charts so it was super fun for me







Then I broke my thermometer with my vehement shaking, and was already prego, so I never bothered to replace it. Guess it's time...!


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsbabycakes* 
I'm not temping. I don't wake up at the same time everyday so I'm not sure how helpful it would be. My hubby would FREAK if I set the alarm every morning just to temp and go back to sleep










I don't wake at exactly the same time every day....somewhere between 7 and 8:30, and I still see a definite pattern, and can detect O.


----------

